# برنامج لحساب مساحة الاشكال الهندسية المعقدة



## المهندس رحم (1 مايو 2010)

برنامج سهل وبسيط لحساب مساحات بعض الاشكال الهندسية المعقدة وهو من تصميمي أرجو أن يستفاد منه الجميع ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويتقبل منك صالح الاعمال


----------



## عزت محروس (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم أحبتي على المرور اللطيف شكرا للاخ العزيز السندباد المساحي 
والشكر موصول لأخي العزيز عزت محروس
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 مايو 2010)

الشكر لله ياهندسة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## عزمي حماد (1 مايو 2010)

جهد ممتاز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمرور اتمنى أن يكون البرنامج مفيدا للجميع
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## علي فؤاد (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور يا طيب


----------



## محمد عميرة (3 مايو 2010)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا على طيب كلامكم
وجميل دعائكم
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## طوكر (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم أحبتي
شرفتموني بتعليقاتكم الرقيقة


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

merci


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

منتدى رائع ومفيد


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

حفظكم الله


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## aqsh (5 مايو 2010)

مشكووور على مجهودك ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم احبتي على المرور الجميل تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## عبدالرحيم جبران (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 مايو 2010)




----------



## الهندسي 80 (12 مايو 2010)

مجهود تشكر عليه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس رحم (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم على مروركم 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## engineer ghaly (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 مايو 2010)

عطرتم موضوعي بجميل عباراتكم
شكرا للمرور


----------



## ROUDS (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع ولى استفسار بسيط بخصوص حساب الحجم لشكل عباره عن مخروط ناقص قاعدته السفلى والعليا ليست دائره وانما قطع ناقص فهل اطمع فى مساعدتك فى حساب الحج لمثل هذا الشكل وجزاك الله خير يا اخى


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس رحم


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع والى الامام 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## hooold (20 مايو 2010)

نشكرك وأقدر هذا الطيب والله يوفقكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمرور وبارك الله فيكم أحبتي


----------



## محمد طعاني (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد طعاني (21 يوليو 2010)

كل الشكر للمحترم


----------



## talan77 (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## abdallahothman (21 يوليو 2010)

برنامج جميل جربته ويعطي مساحات الاشكال المختلفه .جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى المزيد وبارك الله فيك والله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخية


----------



## hosh123 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الساحق الاول (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا البرنامج اللطيف ومجهودك طيب


----------



## mohie sad (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكلل مجهودك بالنجاح


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور أحبتي


----------



## فالكون (8 نوفمبر 2010)

البرنامج به فيرس


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت وعوفيت من كل مصيبة.


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للدعوات الصادقة تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## hamdy khedawy (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور على هذا البرنامج الجيد


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم اخوتي الاعزاء على ردودكم الجميلة
تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فالكون (7 يناير 2011)

البرنامج به فيرس


----------



## مساح هندسة (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد


----------



## ajdyc (11 يناير 2011)

مواضيعك مميزه دايما


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا للمرور اخي الكريم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohamedazab (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل صحة


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا للمرور أحبتي


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (28 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## املاك (28 يناير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## khalidogc (28 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابوالاولاد (29 يناير 2011)

اخي بارك الله فيك 
لاكن لم يظهر لي الرابط اتمني الافاده


----------



## المهندس رحم (7 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم لابد أنك حديث الاشتراك لابد من المساهمة في المنتدى ليتسنى لك مشاهدة الروابط
تقبل تحياتي..
وشكرا لمروركم أحبتي


----------



## محمد حمد العيساوي (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير .....


----------



## SERAGE2007 (29 يوليو 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## كبل (29 يوليو 2011)

مشكوور بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو ماجد (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسان43 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

لقد احتجت لوجود حل لمشكلتي فوجدتها في موضوعك فيجب علي ان اشكرك واتمنى لك دوام التقدم والنجاح


----------



## المهندس رحم (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للمرور اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## zxzx_0007 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووور يا طيب*


----------



## ENG.HOSSAM SADEK (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bjalil (2 فبراير 2013)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ابراهيم جمعة (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله ومشكور


----------



## ادور (2 فبراير 2013)

مشكور كتير لك ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (3 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 فبراير 2013)

مششششششششششششكور


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (4 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يكثر من امثالك


----------



## Abu yousif (24 فبراير 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (24 فبراير 2013)

الله ابارك فيك ويوفق لكل خير


----------



## هارون عمر (1 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ابو ساره111 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

_بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا_


----------



## bilaltaha82 (27 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لمن عطر صفحاتي برقيق مروره وجميل عباراته


----------



## ahmed_90_a (5 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## acssafrica (23 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد منكم في هذا المجال​​


----------



## احمد شواني (25 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eisa77 (1 يونيو 2015)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## eisa77 (1 يونيو 2015)

جيد


----------



## jirar (3 أغسطس 2018)

الف شكر ...


----------



## adel104 (5 أغسطس 2018)

تسلم يا باشمهندس


----------



## hamdy khedawy (20 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## walied tawfek (29 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## jirar (1 أبريل 2019)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

